# Add DirecTV Now App



## hamz9561 (Nov 15, 2013)

DirecTV Now is all some of us can get in an apartment with a cable company that doesn't know what a cable card is and refuses to talk to TiVo about getting a cable card installed and the complex not allowing satellite dishes (Yes, I know that TiVo boxes can't record satellite TV.).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

And do you know Tivo does not write these apps?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’m not sure what a directv now app would do. Other than be passive. Directv now has its own guide and its own cloud dvr. It runs on very inexpensive hardware. Unless you are trying to integrate OTA with it, adding it to a TiVo does nothing. Netflix, etc, are complimentary to TiVo OTA and cable. Directv now is not.


----------



## sxmfan2018 (Aug 31, 2018)

The OP says there cable company doesn't know what a cable card is. File a complaint with the FCC and that will wake em up there supposed to support approved devices such as tvos and things like HD homerun boxes. Sounds like spectrum there OP. I have spectrum and it took me a month after fighting and arguing with them but holes and filing an FCC complaint


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree it would be nice if Tivo could run a few OTT apss. But if you've thrown in the towel on using Tivo with cable, why would you continue using Tivo at all? Just get a $25 Roku and run DirecTV NOW and be done with it.

As others have said, unless your cable system is IPTV, like U-verse, then cable card support is still the law of the land, and an FCC complaint should work.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I wouldn’t get half the OTA with directv now that I get with cable. So, you can go OTA but you still need a dvr. 

Streaming without basic cable or OTA is not a complete solution.


----------



## dred (Nov 25, 2018)

Silicon dust HD HomeRun is allowing OTA users to purchase its own Premium TV service which allows you to recored cable channels along with ota channels in one single interface. I am hoping Tivo does the same thing soon. If Tivo sold its own package like silicon dust it would not have to beg companies to create apps for the Tivo platform. It would also give tivo a an additional revenue stream to grow.


----------



## BryanSD (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm pretty convinced that if TiVO doesn't start offering some type of OTA integration with service like DirecTV Now, Sling TV, Hulu TV, YouTube TV...in a couple years from now I likely won't be a TiVO subscriber. There are way too many cheaper options like AirTV (a player/DVR that integrates OTA with Sling TV services).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Some news: AT&T is increasing DirecTV Now prices by $10 per month


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BryanSD said:


> I'm pretty convinced that if TiVO doesn't start offering some type of OTA integration with service like DirecTV Now, Sling TV, Hulu TV, YouTube TV...in a couple years from now I likely won't be a TiVO subscriber. There are way too many cheaper options like AirTV (a player/DVR that integrates OTA with Sling TV services).


Can't disagree, and a number of those providers are employing user profiles to provide a better user-specific experience, another feature that will pull me away.


----------

